# [AMULE] "emake failed" (résolu)

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut à tous,

Lors de la mise à jour de mes applications, amule ne s'installe plus. Je l'ai désinstallé puis réinstallé sans succès.

```

Messages for package net-p2p/amule-2.1.3-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.1.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2500:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.1.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.1.3-r1/temp/environment'.

```

Je vous remercie encore pour votre aide.Last edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Sun Mar 09, 2008 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

On ne dira jamais assez que les messages utiles se situent au dessus !

 *Quote:*   

> If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Ah désolé, je m'en souviendrai   :Embarassed: 

```

amule-PrefsUnifiedDlg.o: In function `PrefsUnifiedDlg::OnButtonColorChange(wxCommandEvent&)':

PrefsUnifiedDlg.cpp:(.text+0x3b55): undefined reference to `wxColour::IsOk() const'

./libmuleappgui.a(libmuleappgui_a-CatDialog.o): In function `CCatDialog::OnBnClickColor(wxCommandEvent&)':

CatDialog.cpp:(.text+0x581): undefined reference to `wxColour::IsOk() const'

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make[3]: *** [amule] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.1.3-r1/work/aMule-2.1.3/src »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.1.3-r1/work/aMule-2.1.3/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.1.3-r1/work/aMule-2.1.3 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.1.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2500:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

```

----------

## Desintegr

Je commencerais par recompiler wxGTK.

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Merci Desintegr mais toujours la même erreur malheureusement.

----------

## Desintegr

Un bug similaire au tiens : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201862

----------

## El_Goretto

Un grand classique, vérifier que les options de wxGTK a des USE flags cohérents avec ceux de amule (en particuliers X/gtk, etc).

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Je viens de recompiler wxGTK et amule avec les mêmes USE FLAGS et j'obtien toujours la même erreur.

Avez vous une autre idée svp?

----------

## ceric35

j'ai eu la meme erreur il fu un temps

Tu doit utiliser des cflags ou ldflags unsafe

post ton "emerge --info"

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut ceric35

A ta demande : 

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 08 Mar 2008 01:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl aiglx alsa apm audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl curlwrappers dbus dga dio dri dvd dvdr dvdread evo ffmpeg firefox flash fortran ftp gb gd gdbm gif glitz gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imap ipv6 isdnlog java joystick jpeg jpeg2k mad midi mng mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pg-intdatetime php png ppds pppd python readline reflection samba session slp speex spl ssl svg tcpd theora tiff tk unicode usb videos vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xine xml xorg xpm xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Merci

----------

## ceric35

c'est le "-fomit-frame-pointer" je croit

essaye de compile wxgtk sans ce cflag pour voir

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Toujours la même erreur en recompilant sans ce CFLAG. snif

----------

## ceric35

mauvaise pioche   :Smile: 

essaye sans le "-fvisibility-inlines-hidden" des CXXFLAGS

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Alors là ! Faudra m'expliquer....

C'etait effectivement cette option qu'il fallait enlever... Elle sert à quoi?  :Embarassed: 

En tout cas un grand merci ceric35.

----------

## guilc

Ca réduit la portée des symboles exportés, ce qui fait que la résolution des liens est en théorie plus rapide, puisque les tables de symboles sont plus légères.

En contrepartie, le code doit être fait pour, sinon, tu vas rencontrer le type d'erreurs que tu as là  :Wink: 

Les paquets qui le supportent le gèrent souvent eux même. C'est le cas par exemple des applis kde via le USE flag kdehiddenvisibility.

Et ce n'est donc pas conseillé de le mettre soi-même dans les cflags, puisque ça va faire planter les paquets qui ne sont pas fait pour...

----------

## Kicyfroth

J'ai le même type de bug sauf que même sans le "-fvisibility-inlines-hidden" des CXXFLAGS (qui n'y est pas par défaut) ça ne marche pas

Voici le message d'erreur : 

```

functions.c: In function ‘replace’:

functions.c:219: attention : declaration of ‘replace’ shadows a global declaration

functions.c:220: attention : déclaration est masquée ici

cas-graphics.o: dans la fonction « createimage »:

graphics.c:(.text+0x65): référence indéfinie vers « gdImageCreateFromPng »

graphics.c:(.text+0xd2): référence indéfinie vers « gdImagePng »

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make[5]: *** [cas] Erreur 1

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.1.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2592:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.1.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.1.3/temp/environment'.

```

Et mon emerge --info : 

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.22-sabayon x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-sabayon x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Mar 2008 01:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19.2-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=x86-64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="${NXDIR}/etc ${NXDIR}/home /etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=x86-64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi ada aiglx alsa amd64 arts artswrappersuid asterisk audiofile avahi beagle berkdb bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 cairo canvas cdda cdr cjk cli commercial cracklib crypt css cups dbox2 dbus dga divx4linux djvu dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi evo exif exscalibar fat ffmpeg firefox flac foomatic-db fortran freetype fuse gcj gdbm gimpprint glitz glut gnokii gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gsm gtk2 hal hfs iconv ieee1394 ipod ipv6 irda isdnlog jack java jfs jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdgraphics kerberos kig-scripting kipi ladspa lame lcd ldap libcaca libnotify lirc live livecd lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad mbrola midi mikmod mmx mono moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mp3 mp3rtp mpeg mudflap musepack musicbrainz nautilus ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openexr openmp pam pam_chroot pam_timestamp pcmcia pcre pda pdf perforce perl povray ppds pppd pulseaudio pwdb python qt rdesktop readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs remote rtsp ruby samba scanner session shout skins sms sndfile soundtouch speedo speex spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stats stream svg symlink tcpd theora tiff timidity truetype udev unichrome unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd visualization vlm vorbis wifi wxwindows x264 xfs xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse acecad aiptek calcomp citron digitaledge dmc dynapro elo2300 elographics fpit hyperpen jamstudio joystick magellan microtouch mutouch palmax penmount spaceorb summa synaptics tek4957 wacom ur98 vmmouse void wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev fglrx glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo epson nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

[/code]

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye de re-emerger gd avant pour voir avec le USE png activé.

Ce USE était-il activé avant ?

----------

## Kicyfroth

Même erreur   :Confused: 

----------

## Kicyfroth

Ah ok j'active le flag png

----------

## Kicyfroth

J'essaye de remerger gd mais à chaque fois après le calcul des dépendances il me met :

waiting for lock on /var/tmp/portage/.media-libs.portage_lockfile

et ne fais plus rien...

----------

## Desintegr

Si aucun emerge n'est en cours, tu peux nettoyer le répertoire /var/tmp/portage/.

----------

## Kicyfroth

Merci tout a bien marché !  Juste deux petites questions : 

1) je viens de downgrader aMule de la version 2.2.0_pre20080304 à la 2.1.3. Je peux garder le même fichier de config ?

2) mon portage rame beaucoup à cause de warnings en tout genres... c'est normal ? On peut y remédier ?

----------

## Desintegr

 *Kicyfroth wrote:*   

> mon portage rame beaucoup à cause de warnings en tout genres... c'est normal ? On peut y remédier ?

 

Portage ne rame à pas cause des warnings. Compiler peut consommer beaucoup de ressources (processeur, mémoire, accès disques etc.)

Si tu veux que ton système soit plus fluide tout en emergeant des logiciels, regarde plutôt du côté de l'option PORTAGE_NICENESS.

Sinon, les warnings lors des compilations indiquent simplement que le code du logiciel n'est pas de très propre.

----------

## Kicyfroth

Quelle valeur est-il conseillé de mettre à l'option PORTAGE_NICENESS ?

----------

